# some photos of the hives



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Packages started May 14. Majority of the hives have the bottom box filled with 7-8 frames of bees. They had an incredible dandilion flow on their doorstep this year. Just acres and acres of dandies. The hay fields were a sea of yellow this year...of which i am very thankful for since the cool spring we had. When i went into the hives, i was surpised they did not get honey bound on the flow. I guess they needed the energy boost instead and went through alot of feed. Since the dandies are done, I have been adding pollen patties to each hive. Some hives appeared to have chalkbrood problems. They look to have corrected themeselves for now. Spring has been cold and the ground very wet. That might be the reason...maybe










I got this idea from the U of Manitoba. Tagging the hives with cattle tags. Come spring, I then know what queen worked and what did not. The tags are z tags, and purchased in a bundle known as feedlot tags and the cost in Manitoba works out to 50 cents a tag.









One bee yard mowed, added another brood chamber and bulk feed since the dandies are done










A hive with a queen issue... So next time i know if the problem corrected itself. These hives i used old shingle nails. Other hives i used the staple gun. Problem with the gun is...can not turn the tag if there is a problem


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The country looks beautiful up there and so does that frame of brood!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

nice pics HS


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Awesome pics honeyshack!


----------

